# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Question for big pyxie owners

## Eel Noob

How often does your big guys eat and how much?


Just wondering because my guy has eaten probably only 6-8 baby chicks and maybe half a dozen nightcrawlers within the last 9 months and he still looks a bit overweight.

----------


## BG

You can also give him fish you know . Today my guy ate two 4 inch fish and begged for more.

----------


## EpicFrogMan

12 nightcrawlers a week and 1 or 2 frozen mice from tongs every month or two. Not a big fan of crickets or dubias.

----------


## coastal20

50-60 dubia roaches a week

----------


## BG

I was thinking of getting some american bull frogs from chinatown.  You think thats safe to feed the bullfrogs.  They are food grade.

----------


## EpicFrogMan

> I was thinking of getting some american bull frogs from chinatown.  You think thats safe to feed the bullfrogs.  They are food grade.


no way dont risk that

----------


## coastal20

I think even with the frogs being food grade unless you cook them there is still a chance for parasites.  But I have limited knowledge of those frogs sold at the market, any one else have an opinion on this?

----------


## Jcal

@ 4.5 inches i gave been feeding about 70 large crickets and a dozen or so night crawlers a week. I just cut back to feeding every other day so amount may change.

----------


## spencerburgo

> How often does your big guys eat and how much?
> 
> 
> Just wondering because my guy has eaten probably only 6-8 baby chicks and maybe half a dozen nightcrawlers within the last 9 months and he still looks a bit overweight.


they defo slow down a bit as they get bigger, i find they change in preference to what there eating to, ive been home a week now and they have fed twice on dubia and earth worms <night crawlers> i dont allow my girlfreind to feed dubia 
as she is scared of them and i dont want her dropping them and coming home to an infested house lol, the plus side is my tubs are swarming with dubia every time i come home after 4/5 weeks,
if he is still looking plump i would not worry mate  :Smile: 

cheers spencer..........

----------


## BG

They get what ever's on the menu.LOL. They go to diner every other day.

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> they defo slow down a bit as they get bigger, i find they change in preference to what there eating to, ive been home a week now and they have fed twice on dubia and earth worms <night crawlers> i dont allow my girlfreind to feed dubia 
> as she is scared of them and i dont want her dropping them and coming home to an infested house lol, the plus side is my tubs are swarming with dubia every time i come home after 4/5 weeks,
> if he is still looking plump i would not worry mate 
> 
> cheers spencer..........


Spence long time no speak give us an update on your bullfrogs. They must be getting HUGE now.

thanks

----------


## spencerburgo

biggybasi



> Spence long time no speak give us an update on your bullfrogs. They must be getting HUGE now.
> 
> thanks


yeah! i've been away most of the summer, the two i got when you got your first two, stevie and biggy one is 6'' one is 6.5 then there is basil who is about 3 month younger is  5 3/4 svl 

stevie

----------


## Duncan

Very nice,wish i could get some,they are as rare as hens teeth in scotland.

----------


## MonsterPyxie

spencer,

The pattern on "stevie" is nuts! I would be very proud to own that frog.

Any  chance you can get some pictures in the sunlight?

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> biggybasi
> 
> yeah! i've been away most of the summer, the two i got when you got your first two, stevie and biggy one is 6'' one is 6.5 then there is basil who is about 3 month younger is 5 3/4 svl 
> 
> stevie


Kool. hey spence there coming on now arent they, My two bought at the same time has you are growing like crazy too (jawz & lil bro).
Whos been caring for them whilst youve been away?
One of mines got yellow arms like yours then the others got bright orange.
What you using as substrate???

thanks

----------


## spencerburgo

> Kool. hey spence there coming on now arent they, My two bought at the same time has you are growing like crazy too (jawz & lil bro).
> Whos been caring for them whilst youve been away?
> One of mines got yellow arms like yours then the others got bright orange.
> What you using as substrate???
> 
> thanks


my girlfreind feeds them i just phone her or email her with what to feed and how much she is ok with dead chicks and mice, and she is ok with worms and grubs, she just wont go near the dubia lol she even feeds the big toads,and tiger sals, ive got her well trained up,
high grade astro turf, dont like coco fibre to messy and dont like the thoughts of them lying in there own urine, before anybody replys ive got no probs with people using it, it's just not for me,when i get back i pull it out and wash it takes no time at all,i was going to try it on the toads but there a bit tempramental!

this is tinkerbell the sister to stevie and biggie,

cheers spencer.............

----------


## Sublime

Sounds a little bit messed up to me to keep pixie frogs on turf.  Can't even burrow with their hind legs and probably not all that great for them either.  Especially if they ingested some of that artificial stuff I doubt that would pass.  The coco fiber is only messy when you first put it in.  Right after it gets packed down with water (humidity) it stays fine.  Kind of a commitment you make also when raising an amphibian in captivity is what's suitable for them, not for you lol.  Anyways, I'm done with my rant.  Take it easy.

----------


## BG

Actually it looks pretty cool. Are your frogs sleeping ,they look like they have that skin on them whey they astuvate . Is that the right word? lol Other then that i guess its fine according to the pics.

----------


## Eel Noob

Thanks for responses everyone. 

I really like the overall look of basi.

----------


## spencerburgo

> Thanks for responses everyone. 
> 
> I really like the overall look of basi.


yeah! it should say basil, i missed the s of the end somehow lol,he is a nice frog good proportions and an agressive feeder to,

cheers spencer.......

----------


## spencerburgo

> Sounds a little bit messed up to me to keep pixie frogs on turf. Can't even burrow with their hind legs and probably not all that great for them either. Especially if they ingested some of that artificial stuff I doubt that would pass. The coco fiber is only messy when you first put it in. Right after it gets packed down with water (humidity) it stays fine. Kind of a commitment you make also when raising an amphibian in captivity is what's suitable for them, not for you lol. Anyways, I'm done with my rant. Take it easy.


there is always one idiot!! out there,i dont tell other people how to keep there frogs, and i expect the same, i did not ask for advice, i was asked what substrate i used and i answered, my frogs feed well are healthy and overall live in a very clean enviroment, if it was not working i would try another method, your telling me about coco fibre like ive never used the stuff, i buy 15kg at a time for my toads lol, yes you sound like a right d*ckhead,

cheers spencer............

----------


## Sublime

This is what happens when ignorant frog owners get defensive.  Before calling someone an idiot, I highly advise you to take some online English courses for spelling and grammar.  I was giving you advice on your ****ing disgrace of a tank that you have your frogs housed in, but you obviously took it in a defensive way and now you're mad.  You probably need more clarification on where your frogs come from and their instincts in their natural habitat.  It's ok we all need lessons, here and there.  Lol, have a good day or night man.   :Frog Surprise: 

Here's a reference for you if you need it:

http://www.frogforum.net/content/african-bullfrog-pyxicephalus-adspersus-care-breeding-118/

----------


## MonsterPyxie

> This is what happens when ignorant frog owners get defensive.  Before calling someone an idiot, I highly advise you to take some online English courses for spelling and grammar.  I was giving you advice on your ****ing disgrace of a tank that you have your frogs housed in, but you obviously took it in a defensive way and now you're mad.  You probably need more clarification on where your frogs come from and their instincts in their natural habitat.  It's ok we all need lessons, here and there.  Lol, have a good day or night man.  
> 
> Here's a reference for you if you need it:
> 
> Frog Forum - African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Care and Breeding


I have to agree with sublime. while I don't find too much wrong with astroturf. I do find it appalling that there is NO dirt like substrate for the frog.

----------


## Sublime

Yeah it's pretty much like throwing a tree frog in a tank with no branches or plants to climb on.  Doesn't make much sense does it.

----------


## spencerburgo

> This is what happens when ignorant frog owners get defensive. Before calling someone an idiot, I highly advise you to take some online English courses for spelling and grammar. I was giving you advice on your ****ing disgrace of a tank that you have your frogs housed in, but you obviously took it in a defensive way and now you're mad. You probably need more clarification on where your frogs come from and their instincts in their natural habitat. It's ok we all need lessons, here and there. Lol, have a good day or night man. 
> 
> Here's a reference for you if you need it:
> 
> Frog Forum - African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Care and Breeding


i did not ask for your advice d**khead lol,

----------


## MonsterPyxie

> i did not ask for your advice d**khead lol,



Talks like my 15 year old cousin. good **** bud.

----------


## Sublime

I would say 80% of this forum is based on advice for keeping amphibians so if someone gets that mad over advice...  Why are they on this forum?

----------


## spencerburgo

> I would say 80% of this forum is based on advice for keeping amphibians so if someone gets that mad over advice... Why are they on this forum?


like i said, i did not ask for your advice, this thread has been taken over by our difference's of opinion, any further comments pm me,

----------


## BG

Guys please ,don' t you see what's happening.  The guy is trying to train the pixies to play soccer. So they can play with Manchester United. I knew it all along. the soccer player pixies. Lol.LOL.

----------


## Jcal

Spencer. Stevie is awesome. I have never seen a pattern like that. Heck ill use turf if you send that over the pond.
Jk  :Wink:

----------


## Duncan

Surely the point is these frogs look healthy,the man obviously knows what he is doing.

----------


## BG

The main thing is water and food,and he gets to live on a soccer field . It's all good.

----------


## BG

Hey guys come to think of it ,they do sell the green carpet mat in pet stores here in the US. It also comes in brown for dessert look. Spencers is more plush.

----------

